# Europe Reviews, October 2008



## Keitht (Oct 19, 2008)

Duchally Country Estate, Scotland

Review by Peter R Cohen


----------



## Keitht (Oct 19, 2008)

Old Killarney Village, Ireland

Review by Linda & William Geary

First review of this resort


----------



## Keitht (Oct 19, 2008)

Four Seasons Vilamoura, Portugal

Review by Ted Bomers


----------



## Keitht (Oct 19, 2008)

The Allen House Club, England

Review by Rick & Bev Abell


----------



## Keitht (Oct 19, 2008)

Ponta Grande Resort, Portugal

Review by Ted Bomers

First review of this resort


----------



## Keitht (Oct 20, 2008)

Hilton Vilamoura As Cascatas Golf Resort and Spa, Portugal

Review by Ted Bomers

First review of this resort


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 21, 2008)

*Thanks, reviewers*

It is so wonderfully informative to read new reviews, and I was particularly happy to read the great critique on the Four Seasons Vilamoura in Portugal as we will be there in the spring.

Thanks to you, too, Keith for letting us know when new reviews are posted


----------



## Keitht (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words BJB.  I simply feel that, if people put the time and effort into submitting reviews, the least I can do is make the reviews known to the widest possible audience.


----------



## Keitht (Oct 26, 2008)

Clube Vilarosa, Portugal

Review by James Ricks

First review for this resort


----------



## Keitht (Oct 30, 2008)

Palazzo del Giglio-Residenza Alberghiera, Italy

Review by David Hayes


----------



## Keitht (Oct 30, 2008)

Castel Club, Switzerland

Review by Richard and Nancy Krebs


----------



## Keitht (Oct 30, 2008)

La Bastide du Roy Rene, France

Review by Eve Annick


----------



## Keitht (Oct 30, 2008)

Clowance Estate and Country Club, England

Review by Bobby & Warren Lyman


----------

